# My 24K Gold MacBook Air Laptop



## Anonymous (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Guys, i am new here, but wanted to share this with you gold lovers.

Hey guys, 

I am new to Mac Forums, but have been a Mac Lover since the early days. I wanted to share some photos of an beautiful x-mas present I bought for myself.

I bought this thing of someone who won it in a powermax.com contest. It is custom made by Computer-Choppers.com You see them online every now and then, but no one ever really has great photos of one.

This one features:

24K Gold Plated top and bottom cases
Gold Anodized Interior frame
Gold Keys
Gold TrackPad

http://gallery.me.com/r.may#100008&bgcolor=white&view=mosaic&sel=0

I was really impressed with the fit and finish, its truly a beautiful machine.

The only issue was that my wife was not to happy I spent over $2000 on a gold laptop, and its almost too beautiful to use.

So I am sad to be listing it on ebay, but was glad even to get to hold it for a little while.

http://cgi.ebay.com/24K-Gold-MacBoo...iewItemQQptZApple_Laptops?hash=item3efbdc175b

Anyways all the best, let me know what you guys think, love the forum. 

Ryan.


----------



## Irons (Jan 13, 2010)

Too bad Saddam Hussein isn't still alive. He would snap it up in a second.

Some of his other treasures:

http://www.ak-47.us/Gold_AK47.php


----------



## Oz (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe put it up on a Wall Street type news and posting site. They love having bragging rights and will spend freely to get them.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 13, 2010)

These keys and trunk lock cover are supposed to have been for a limo being built for Suddam Hussein that never got finished. I guess because of a war getting started. I don't know if they came from the coachworks or the plating place. I got them from a widow. 
I have seen gold plated keys before but these seem to be real thick on the gold, so I guess the story could be true. Seeing those guns, you would think he would have wanted the whole limo gold plated.


----------



## peter i (Jan 14, 2010)

may191 said:


> *Hey Guys, i am new here, but wanted to share this with you gold lovers*.
> *
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...



Hey guy.... careful when copy-pasting, it makes you look like a spammer. I actually think you might be one?


----------

